# Jet ski



## Thorlifter (Sep 24, 2010)

Funny!


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 24, 2010)

next time he better wear a triple layered nomex suit. it would sure be HOT back there...but i see he already made this discovery because he looks like a charcoal brickette


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 24, 2010)

Gotta be hard on the knees after awhile. But hey, the chicks dig it, so...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 24, 2010)

Not to mention the massive wind burn.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2010)




----------

